# when should i back my 2 year old filly?????????



## jes3566 (2 June 2010)

i have a 2 year old filly who is well handled when should i try and back her??


----------



## cm2581 (2 June 2010)

Not for at least a year, possibly more depending on her breeding and maturity. I'd suggest if you're not familiar with breaking and backing young horses you should enlist the help of a professional as it is very easy to spoil a nice young horse if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (3 June 2010)

As already said it is better to wait until they are a bit older. When is she 3? If she is 3 in a couple of months then I see no harm is putting a saddle on her back to get her used to the weight and feel etc. A lot depends on the maturity of the horse as some are still very much babies and are better left to mature.



OP You will get a better response to this post if you put it in New Lounge. Good luck with your filly


----------



## 1588 (3 June 2010)

At the end of next summer, then turn away


----------



## Berpisc (3 June 2010)

As all of the above.  Dont be in a rush to expect an immature frame to carry weight, and an immature mind to deal with the experience.


----------



## posie_honey (3 June 2010)

personally i prefer to see a horse backed then turned away at 3 then bought back in at 4


----------



## Tinypony (3 June 2010)

Not until she is properly 3 years old, although I back mine at 4 and find that they are actually easier at that age.  More mature mentally and physically.  I'll just add that I have no fears about them getting "too big" or some of the other worries sometimes mentioned.  I make sure they are well handled, have been out for lots of walk in hand, and I do groundwork to prepare them for being ridden.  (Not lunging, especially at 2 years old).


----------



## amandaco2 (3 June 2010)

2 of mine were backed at 5 and my current baby is in the process of being backed now aged 4.
i do everything with them from 18months/2 years onwards except sitting on or lunging. there is plenty of ground work to be done before actual backing. makes things a lot easier too


----------



## Kallibear (3 June 2010)

This time next year (assuming she's just turned 2, rather than turning 3yrs old soon). Then she should be ready to sit on and maybe lead about, but not for much more.

I have a 3yr old (a 2007 baby, turned 3 a couple of weeks ago) and he's been sat on a couple of times and lead about with a small rider. He's done all the prep work (tack on, longreining etc) since he was 2yrs old but he won't be 'properly' ridden till next summer, when he's 4.


----------



## Toast (8 June 2010)

without trying to open a can of worms.. if you dont know that you shouldnt be backing your youngster until she is three, you probably shouldnt have a youngster.

ETA: i also noticed the phrase 'try and back her' dont TRY to back her, send her away if you arent certain you'll manage yourself.
x


----------



## MagicMelon (8 June 2010)

Toast said:



			without trying to open a can of worms.. if you dont know that you shouldnt be backing your youngster until she is three, you probably shouldnt have a youngster.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I totally agree.


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 June 2010)

Toast said:



			without trying to open a can of worms.. if you dont know that you shouldnt be backing your youngster until she is three, you probably shouldnt have a youngster.

ETA: i also noticed the phrase 'try and back her' dont TRY to back her, send her away if you arent certain you'll manage yourself.
x
		
Click to expand...


Ditto that


----------



## GrumpyHero (8 June 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Ditto that
		
Click to expand...

double ditto.


----------



## calles1984 (8 June 2010)

To a certain extent better kind and less experienced than HARSH apparent experts.
Oh yes and everyone starts somewhere


----------



## Toast (8 June 2010)

yes everyone has to start somewhere... but for someone without even the basic knowledge of what age to start a horse, certainly shouldnt be attempting to start one. Thats how horses get ruined. 
Perhaps OP needs to gain a little more experience before embarking on backing a youngster
x


----------



## calles1984 (8 June 2010)

Toast, you make a very fair point


----------



## lillith (9 June 2010)

No reason why you shouldn't have a youngster and well done for asking for help and advice. 

However PLEASE seek experienced help (in person not via forums) or send her away for backing, if you aren't experienced enough to be sure how old you should back at then you will likely injure either yourself or the horse or confuse and upset her during backing.


----------



## applecart14 (9 June 2010)

Ideally not until three and a half/four but this depends on her breed.


----------



## Archie07 (9 June 2010)

My 3 year old will not be backed until mid summer next year, even then it will only be very light simple work. He'll never be lunged. He walks out inhand now and will be long reined out hopefully this summer.


----------



## dressedkez (12 June 2010)

Soooo many experts with sooooo fixed views! Agree that the orginal post should get expert advice and not do it via a forum. But 1, 2,3 or 4 years depends so much on the horse (and I would only advocate 1 if it is going to be raced as 2yo - before I get hate mail!!) But 2 for a big well grown bolshie individual is not beyoond the wit.....but you can have some under developed rangey beasts who prob should not be touched at 3 years.......
WHICH is why this Forum should not be giving advice - helpful or otherwise on this subject!
Is this NEWS? anyway?????


----------



## SJFAN (13 June 2010)

In no way does this thread belong in Latest News! OP - please post in New Lounge.


----------

